# Fichiers supprimés par erreur avec MacKeeper



## Mag61 (27 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour le MacBook (10.5.8) d'un ami, j'ai besoin de votre aide, si vous voulez bien...
Avec MacKeeper, il a supprimé des fichiers par erreur (en croyant que c'était des doublons), et du coup, a perdu ses mails, sa config mail, et sa bib Itunes.
J'ai regardé avec MacKeeper quels fichiers pouvaient être récupérés, mais dans la liste n'apparaissent que des photos, mp3, ou quelques .plist, mais en tout cas, je n'ai pas trouvé ceux que je cherchais (j'ai utilisé la fonction filtre, en cherchant les mbox et les itl).
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une petite idée de là où je peux retrouver les fichiers supprimés par MacKeeper ?

Merci beaucoup par avance !!!!!!


----------



## gmaa (27 Novembre 2012)

De l'intérêt des sauvegardes!...
Clone, Time Machine...

Google : "récupération fichiers supprimés Mac" donne des "solutions". À voir...


----------



## Mag61 (27 Novembre 2012)

gmaa a dit:


> De l'intérêt des sauvegardes!...
> Clone, Time Machine...



oui !!
entièrement d'accord avec toi !
mais là en l'occurence, il s'agit du mac d'un copain, et pas de sauvegarde...



gmaa a dit:


> Google : "récupération fichiers supprimés Mac" donne des "solutions". À voir...



oui, effectivement, mais ils disent tous d'utiliser des outils de récupération. Sur le Mac en question, il y a déjà MacKeeper : j'ai lancé l'analyse, mais je ne retrouve pas les fichiers mbox et itl.

Faut-il utiliser DataRescue ? J'hésite à installer un logiciel de peur de perdre encore plus mes chances de récupérer quelque chose !!


Merciii !


----------



## Sly54 (27 Novembre 2012)

Mag61 a dit:


> Faut-il utiliser DataRescue ? J'hésite à installer un logiciel de peur de perdre encore plus mes chances de récupérer quelque chose !!


Ce type de logiciel doit être installé sur un *autre* disque dur !!! Impérativement !

Et quand on dit de ne pas utiliser Mackeeper :rateau:


----------



## gmaa (27 Novembre 2012)

C'est ce que j'allais répondre aussi...

*Évidemment* pas sur le disque à récupérer!


----------



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2012)

les fichiers supprimés ne sont pas tout simplement dans la corbeille?


----------



## wath68 (27 Novembre 2012)

Ça m'a l'air d'être une bien belle daube ce truc !
http://www.securitemac.com/mackeeper.html


> 1 391 problèmes trouvés sur une installation toute fraiche de Lion.


----------



## Mag61 (29 Novembre 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> les fichiers supprimés ne sont pas tout simplement dans la corbeille?



malheureusement non, il a vidé la corbeille...




wath68 a dit:


> Ça m'a l'air d'être une bien belle daube ce truc !
> http://www.securitemac.com/mackeeper.html



Oui, j'ai l'impression aussi...

Rescue m'a montré des fichiers à récupérer, mais le log est payant...

Je vais essayer photorec, quelqu'un connaît ?


Merciii !


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2012)

Pour photorec, DosJones a réalisé un mode d'emploi détaillé (qui doit se trouver en faisant une recherche sur ces forums)


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2012)

Mag61 a dit:


> Je vais essayer photorec, quelqu'un connaît ?


Un tuto ici (thanks to Dos Jones )


Edit.
Partially toasted by Remy


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> ...Partially toasted by Remy


 
Oui mais toi tu as fait l'effort de faire la recherche.... donc normal que tu arrives 2 minutes plus tard


----------

